# Teriyaki  ribeye steak/ sous vide



## remsr (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all! Haven’t made teriyaki stake in a long time, the last time it was cooked on the grill which was always good but required being cooked well done to bring out the best teriyaki flavor. This time I wanted to see if I could capture that same flavor in a sous vide bath medium rear. 
I have tried a lot of bottled teriyaki sauces and most taste like Gerital, for the younger folks who come along after Gerital it taste like medicine. Some recipes I tried left something to be desired as well. The recipe that I use is simple and great. 
It consists of soy sauce, sugar, pineapple juice, garlic, ginger, honey and water. 

I marinated the ribeyes over night then vacuum sealed them and froze them a few weeks ago until I was ready to cook them.
I  thawed  one out and put it in the sous vide bath set at 130 degrees for 31/2 hours then seared them on both sides at 650 degrees on the grill. 
This stake was so tender you could cut it with a fork and was extremely juicy. The taste was good but I miss that heavy grill flavor but Ai will definitely do this again.
Thanks for looking.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks Great Randy!!:)

Nice Job!  "Like"

I haven't done any SV Ribeyes yet, because they're already Tender on the Grill.

However we just had our toughest "Choice" Ribeye ever, so I'm considering trying a Ribeye "SV to Grill".


Bear


----------



## remsr (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks Bear! 
They are even more tender SV.

Randy,


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like a tasty steak Randy!  Been a while since we had a SV ribeye, we've finished them on the grill or cast iron.  Again, nice cook!


----------



## remsr (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you!

Randy,


----------

